# Fehler bei Plugin Export für eigene Target Platform



## mbreit (23. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich ein Plugin für eine eigene Target Platform (equinox basiert) exportieren will, schlägt der Export beim Kompilieren der Klassen fehl. Dabei tauchen im log des Exports sehr oft folgende Zeilen auf:
"The type XYZ cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class files"
Das zieht natürlich einige Folgefehler nach sich.

Nebenbei - ich benutze Eclipse Galileo.

Das zu exportierende Plugin hat 3 "Required-PlugIns". Zwei werden von der Target-Platform bereitgestellt und das Dritte ist ein Plugin in meinem Workspace.
Starte ich die Target Platform und debugge das Plugin funktioniert die Abhängigkeit der Plugins - nur eben beim Kompilieren während des Exports nicht.

Setze ich beim Export die Option "Use class files compiled in workspace" dann wird das Plugin korrekt exportiert. Das ist aber aufgrund eines geplanten Automatisieren des Deployments in Verbindung mit einer Versionsverwaltung nicht unbedingt praktikabel.

Evtl. hat jemand einen Tip wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann?


Gruß, mbreit


----------



## Wildcard (24. Feb 2010)

Wie baust du denn dein Plugin? Du redest von automatisiert, also vermutlich nicht einfach über den Export Wizard, oder?
Falls es doch der Wizard ist, dann resete mal die Target Platform, vielleicht spinnt einfach PDE.
Versuch vielleicht auch mal Buckminster, damit ist es wesentlich komfortabler OSGi/Eclipse basierte Projekte zu bauen (auch und insbesondere headless).
Eclipse Buckminster Project


----------



## mbreit (25. Feb 2010)

War vielleicht etwas zu ungenau formuliert. Mein Versuch war mit dem Export Wizard. Das Ziel wäre der automatisierte Build.
Bei meiner Suche bin ich mal über einen Tip gestolpert, dass die Target Platform "out of sync" sein könnte und ein Reload der selbigen Abhilfe schafft. Meine Target Platform ist irgendwie immer "out of sync", wenn ich den Reload Knopf drücke und geholfen hatte es leider auch nicht.
Buckminster werde ich mir mal anschauen. Ich dachte, dass ich zunächst mit den PDE Funktionen zu Rande komme.


Gruß, mbreit


----------



## Wildcard (25. Feb 2010)

Ist jetzt wirklich schwierig dazu etwas zu sagen. Ich würde erstmal versuchen Buckminster zu installieren, dann öffnest du das Kontextmenü auf dem Plugin/Feature Project -> Buckminster -> Invoke Action -> bundle.jar (bei einem Plugin Projekt).
Wenn das funktioniert spinnt PDE, wenn es nicht funktioniert, ist hoffentlich die Fehlermeldung besser und dann kann ich vielleicht mehr sagen.


----------

